# 2011 Halloween/Autumn Magazines



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

oooooooooo I can't wait........Just the thought of it makes me happy. I might have to dig out mine from the past just to get me in the Spirit.


----------



## JenniferRene (Jul 14, 2011)

so pumped so pumped so pumped


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

I know, I know, me too!!! Last year my favorites were Better Homes and Gardens and Sandra Dee's. Do you suppose we'll get a nice Martha Stewart Halloween supplement/book this year? Last year's was mainly recycled ideas and I think everyone was largely disappointed in it.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm hoping they start showing up too!


----------



## Mit240z (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm looking forward to Better Homes and Gardens also! I don't know if anyone would be interested in this but the fall/Halloween edition of Card Maker Magazine is out. I'm a card maker so I was excited to come across this.


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

You know....... I saw an autumn themed magazine about 2 weeks ago amI can remember what it was. I didn't like the contents so I didn't purchase it  When I see it again Ill post back. Hoffman maybe?


----------



## magnusius (Mar 6, 2011)

So I have Grandin Road, oriental express and another one I can't remember (Starts with an S though. Swami, swooming, swanson, SAMSONITE! I was way off). I received the one that starts with s (what the hell is the name of that magazine), had some good stuff. What are some that I am missing that are good? Thanks


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

haha I love dumb and dumber. I have one that's just called Halloween, Gooseberry Patch(which was like 12 bucks btw but was worth it),and last years better homes and gardens.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

JenniferRene said:


> so pumped so pumped so pumped


This made me laugh out loud for some reason. 

I agree, HexMe! Martha better knock one out of the park this year, or she lost herself a disciple! (and every time that happens her powers grow weaker!  ) Not much to get excited about the past couple years.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I can't wait for Martha Stewarts Halloween Magazine to come out and also her Halloween shows to start.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome to the forums, Haunted Nana! (Don't get me wrong, we love Martha. Just want some new stuff in her magazines. I'll have to Tivo her show this October. When does she get into the Halloween mode?)

Checked walmart tonight for magazines while waiting for my wife. Nada. Just lots of back to school supplies being put out.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks GobbyGruesome. Yeah I totally understand about the wanting new stuff. Martha usualy starts her Halloween shows the first Monday in Oct. I believe. She has unique ideas every year. I hope she has some really cool stuff this year.

I was disappointed in Walmart in our Area last year for Halloween items. I hope they ramp it up this year.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Country Sampler and Romantic Country have their Halloween issues out, but those are mostly decorating and nothing really new in them. I hope Martha has a new book or something this year. But I wouldn't be surprised if they try selling last years "bookzine" again this year cause I bet they had quite a few left over. She was the queen of classy, gothic halloween. But she needs to maintain that title. BH&G and sometimes country living is good plus I got a Phyllis Hoffman one year that was good. I only buy magazines at Halloween and I keep those issues forever.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks, Haunted Nana! Tivo at the ready!


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

we got our city guide and it had fall leaves and pumpkins on it!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

martha has been a big dissappointment for quite a few years. new cover, mostly repeat of everything else. i love halloween magazines, they are keepers. don't forget family fun usually puts out a nice magazine as well.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I can't wait to the Halloween mags start coming out either.


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

can't wait during the summer i went to the DAVs and they had some for a few cents old i know but still some great ideas


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

I love Halloween mags too, and I think Martha Stewart is the go-to girl. But with such recycled articles & pics I also have been disappointed.
I hope they aren't dumb enough to do it again....we'll see.

Oh and according to Joanna Parker Designs facebook, the fall issue of Art Doll Quarterly will be featuring an ad for the 5th Annual Ghoultide Gathering which features some great artists....if you like that kind of stuff. (I do!)


----------



## Pyewacket (Aug 28, 2010)

SkellyCat said:


> according to Joanna Parker Designs facebook, the fall issue of Art Doll Quarterly will be featuring an ad for the 5th Annual Ghoultide Gathering which features some great artists....if you like that kind of stuff. (I do!)


SkellyCat, I thumbed through this at Michaels today and saw a lot of great doll art in there. You can see a sampling here: Art Doll Quarterly Autumn 2011. That page doesn't show it, but there are quite a few creepy/witch-like pieces in this issue.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i love doll art too. that mag has a lot of cool dolls


----------



## magnusius (Mar 6, 2011)

SHINDIGZ. I knew it started with an S. Some cool stuff.


----------



## Laredo (Jun 18, 2009)

Tonight I picked up:
Country Sampler -- Harvest of Fall ideas
Phyllis Hoffman Celebrate -- Festive Fall Issue
They will be studied this weekend.


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks so much Pyewacket! I'll head over to Michaels tonite. 
I've been checking at Barnes & Nobles but they just have the last issue.


----------



## JenniferRene (Jul 14, 2011)

GobbyGruesome said:


> This made me laugh out loud for some reason.
> 
> .



heheee..but its true!!!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I saw this one at the bookstore today: 










Im...not really sure what it's about (rubber stamping?)  but it looked cool.  Maybe somebody here is a stamper?


----------



## Mit240z (Jul 16, 2010)

GobbyGruesome said:


> I saw this one at the bookstore today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am!! I make cards, scrapbook pages, and things like that. Thanks for the heads up I'll have to keep an eye out for that one!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i'm not a stamper, but that is a very cool cover. love the cat. mit, you in the card exchange this year?


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

I get Better Homes & Gardens, but I'm always checking the racks when I check out at Wal Mart too ! lol
I really like Contry Home as well..............


----------



## Mit240z (Jul 16, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> i'm not a stamper, but that is a very cool cover. love the cat. mit, you in the card exchange this year?


I wasn't sure if I should sign up being a newbie...but I really want to so I'm just going to jump in!


----------



## SpookySarah (Jul 4, 2008)

Zilla said:


> I get Better Homes & Gardens, but I'm always checking the racks when I check out at Wal Mart too ! lol
> I really like Contry Home as well..............


I love this!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Mit it doesn't matter if you're a newbie or not we'd love to have you exchange cards with us.


----------



## halloween333 (Aug 6, 2010)

I got the oriental trading company Halloween issue in the mail yesterday!


----------



## sweetdiggity (Jul 19, 2011)

halloween333 said:


> I got the oriental trading company Halloween issue in the mail yesterday!


I'm jealous!!! lol

At Rainbow Foods yesterday morning I saw they had those glossy Halloween recipe books out! That got me excited!


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

I have been keeping my eyes open for Halloween magazines, but haven't really seen any yet. I did go to Michael's yesterday though and drool over their Halloween stuff.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

no halloween mags out around here either


----------



## xtina666 (Jul 30, 2010)

I haven't seen anything yet


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm....waiting.......! I did see the little baking books mentioned above, but no Halloween issue mags yet. I've never heard of Country Home. Is that the cover for this year's magazine? I love it. We officially have no bookstores in the area now that Borders closed. So I may have to look online if I want something outside of the usual offerings here.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I was in Michaels today and saw the Hoffman magazine. It was too much fall for me and not enough halloween. Other than that I'm still waiting for more dedicated magazines.


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Saw this today. Only available to buy online and pretty pricey.http://www.holidaywithmatthewmead.com/2010/03/buy-holiday-with-matthew-mead.html

View attachment 17841


View attachment 17842


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

purple, those are very nice looking vintage decorations. i love the witch and the cat


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

SpookySarah said:


> I love this!


I agree! That Country Home cover is beautiful.


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> purple, those are very nice looking vintage decorations. i love the witch and the cat[/QUOte
> 
> 
> I love the old Halloween stuff too.. Not sure if Ill spend the 21 bucks though on the magazine  It features Johanna Parker. I love her stuff.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Me too! The Country Home cover is adorable!! I'm looking forward to the Martha Stewart mag the most, but I agree - she's been on cruise control for a couple of years now. Hopefully she kills it this year!!


----------



## Deerkist (Jul 15, 2011)

I have Matthew Mead's Halloween magazine from 2009 (bought from WalMart or the grocery store). Beautiful pictures. Nice stylish ideas and not too complicated. This Autumn one is very pricey and I am always reluctant to buy books online. I like to see what is inside and get a feel for the content and quality. I have gotten Halloween books from Amazon and some I would have passed by if I saw it first. 

I am waiting for the Phyllis Hoffman Halloween issue. She never disappoints me. Great ideas, great pictures and no advertising. I did like Sandra Lee's Halloween issue last year (also published by Hoffman media). Again great pictures, nice theme ideas and good recipes.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

Yesterday I got a Grandin Road Magazine in the mail. But was strange was their Halloween items were in the middle of the magazine and the rest of their normal stuff took up the rest! You would think that their magazine would be their new Line of Haunted Haven items?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I went to my local magazine store a couple of weeks ago. They only had one Autumn-ish magazine out. I asked and they said that they already had the boxes of Halloween mags in the back. Haven't been back yet to see if they've actually put them out.


----------



## ZombieHousewife (Sep 15, 2010)

The taste of home ultimate halloween issue was in my grocery store today! This is the magazine-sized one, not the small one. I was really upset with the issue last year, since pretty much every recipe was recycled. This issue is much better!! There are still some reprints, but it has some really cool ideas, and good fall-themed meals in addition to the sweets. Some of the recipes that looked good to me were the caramel apple slushies, cider fondue, gooey pizza dip, pickled pumpkin, pumpkin tiramisu, and pumpkin lasagna! The melted witch candy looked really neat!

I also picked up the Halloween: Food Fun and Crafts small booklet - again, better than last year, not amazing, but I will take what I can get! There was a really cool recipe for "dirt" cups, and several yummy drinks.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Pick up this today at Walmart, My first Halloween mag of the season!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Its the Great Pumpkin said:


> Yesterday I got a Grandin Road Magazine in the mail. But was strange was their Halloween items were in the middle of the magazine and the rest of their normal stuff took up the rest! You would think that their magazine would be their new Line of Haunted Haven items?


Last year was the first time I got a halloween only Grandin Road catalog..I hope this doesn't mean they aren't doing it this year. I agree it should have all their great stuff from the website (yes I know I can just go to the website but in the off season I love flipping through previous years magazines).

So glad to hear I am not the only one getting fed up with Martha selling me another $12 magazine that basically only has a new cover!!


----------



## Wicked Vampyre (Sep 29, 2007)

Ahhhhhh Spooky_Girl1980 Thanks for posting a pic


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Your welcome!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i was in walmart today, i looked, i didn't see that. must be still on the truck


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm going grocery shopping tonight. Wish me luck finding magazines you guys!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

good luck evil. bag a bunch


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

My sister got me a copy of Taste of Homes Ultimate Halloween mag when she was getting pizza for supper.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I haven't noticed anything yet o the newstand and am hoping this weekend might have something. I'd think the Sept issues would be out by now and have something, not to mention the special issues.

I did get a Costume Express catalogue yesterday. Nice to see all the costumes and the catalogur had coupons on the back. They had some props and of course costume accessories as well. That's really been all I've seen so far in the mail.


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

ZombieHousewife said:


> The taste of home ultimate halloween issue was in my grocery store today! This is the magazine-sized one, not the small one. I was really upset with the issue last year, since pretty much every recipe was recycled. This issue is much better!! There are still some reprints, but it has some really cool ideas, and good fall-themed meals in addition to the sweets. Some of the recipes that looked good to me were the caramel apple slushies, cider fondue, gooey pizza dip, pickled pumpkin, pumpkin tiramisu, and pumpkin lasagna! The melted witch candy looked really neat!
> 
> I also picked up the Halloween: Food Fun and Crafts small booklet - again, better than last year, not amazing, but I will take what I can get! There was a really cool recipe for "dirt" cups, and several yummy drinks.


Holy hell!! I HAVE to get this! I'm making a special dinner for my OEJ for his October birthday and he asked if it was pumpkin lasagna and I said no but I'll bet there's a recipe somewhere. !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

Better Homes & Gardens "Halloween tricks & treats" hits newsstands 8/23. Here is a preview...
View attachment 17949


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

I just saw these two at a grocery story today (see photos)! I didn't buy them because I don't really need more recipes and they were mostly recipes. 

Taste of Home Ultimate Halloween
Halloween Food, Fun & Crafts


----------



## lyrical (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm in Australia I wish they would show Martha Stewarts halloween special on tv here .....Sigh!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I just bought the Halloween Food, Fun and Crafts one today lol


----------



## fearnet13 (Aug 18, 2010)

Got a halloween catalog in the mail today!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

How is that Food, Fun, and Crafts one? I almost bought it but I also don't need many more recipes like that.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I all ready have both of them! The Food, Fun, and crafts one is pretty good. It has a pumpkin pie milkshake recipe I'm dieing to try.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Better Homes and Garden's "Halloween Tricks and Treats"*

Better Homes and Garden's "_Halloween Tricks and Treats_" magazine will hit the newsstand on August 23. Saw an ad for it while looking through another magazine. Contents: Pumpkins, invitations, party themes, costumes, recipes, and magical finishing touches.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Pumpkin pie milkshake? Neat.


----------



## Minakitty (Jul 29, 2011)

I think my problem is that I don't remember when exactly last year I started seeing magazines, so I get impatient, when for all I know they're coming out just as last time. I did pick up Taste of Home ($10-eek!) which was cute, though I'm more into decor ideas (NEW ideas, Martha!). This year will be our first party, so I needed the recipes!


----------



## ghostluva (Jun 14, 2009)

Just picked up the new Taste of Home... So far I'm liking it!!!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Picked up the "Better Homes and Gardens Halloween Tricks and Treats" today at Wal Mart! It's always one of my favorites so I'm looking forward to sitting down with this later. Maybe I'll start feeling a little bit of inspiration because so far I've got ZERO this year!


----------



## justd (Aug 16, 2010)

I was thrilled to find the "better homes and gardens tricks and treats" magazine today!
Looked through it this evening, and I am some what disappointed! It would be great if you wanted alot of kids ideas, but not much for adults


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

I wanted to get the Taste of Home but a lot of the recipes were repeats from the small magazine last year. What I really wanted was the pumpkin lasagna and just found it online here:

http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/...ecipes/Halloween-Recipes/Recipes-with-Pumpkin


If you scroll to the bottom there's a page of Halloween recipes too. I'm glad I didn't spend $10 on this today!! That's more money for other Halloween stuff!!


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for the cooking link! I make a spicey pumpkin soup every year and could use some more recipes for pumpkins. What I really need is the recipe for a cookie I grew up with from a local (closed) bakery. It was almost like a muffin top it was puffy and very moist. I haven't found anything online for something like it. 
I tend to find most of the magazines are just rehashed stuff from the year before or stolen from another magazine.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

justd said:


> I was thrilled to find the "better homes and gardens tricks and treats" magazine today!
> Looked through it this evening, and I am some what disappointed! It would be great if you wanted alot of kids ideas, but not much for adults


Yep, that was $6 wasted! I'm pretty disappointed as well. I'll most likely give mine to my daughter to see if there is anything she can use for her classroom.
I hope the others are better!


----------



## 2geekygirl (Oct 4, 2007)

I just picked up the Land O Lakes magazine which is a mix of "rehash" and new. FYI, about 1/3 of it is "game day" recipes. 
Also, I saw Scrapbooking Magazine and Holiday Crafts Magazine had Halloween issues out - they're a bit beyond my skills, though lol.


----------



## Zombiebxrs (Sep 28, 2010)

they closed both of the Borders near my house cuz of, well, the bankruptcy and all, but it looks like i will have to go to wal-mart, or Barnes&Noble for some crafty Halloween magazines. i like them all for the pictures and ideas, but most are like 10 bucks, and some days that is just not in the budget, but i like 'em all.


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

I saw one yesterday that was yellow or orange and said something about Halloween on it (I know that's super descriptive haha) but it was pretty lame. It had a couple crafts in it that looked neat, but that was really about it.

The only one I have gotten so far this year was the Taste of Home one which I liked a lot!


----------



## k k (Jul 21, 2009)

i was surprised to see a Martha Stewart Halloween magazine at the store today, i didn't grab it because i was in a hurry, but it is out now


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i'm flipping through her magazine before i buy. to many years of repeats to take such an expensive risk


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

k k said:


> i was surprised to see a Martha Stewart Halloween magazine at the store today, i didn't grab it because i was in a hurry, but it is out now


Really? I may have to hunt that down.

But I'm with you, hallorenescene! I won't be buying it sight unseen this year. It's strange, because everyone here seems to be universally disappointed with Martha's Halloween magazines the last few years. You'd think Martha Omnimedia would have picked up on that and stepped it up a bit by now. We used to get soooo excited about the Halloween issue - it's a shame it's lost its lustre.

Any early reviews?


----------



## Pyewacket (Aug 28, 2010)

I got the _Better Homes & Gardens Halloween_ issue and enjoyed it. The highlight for me was the 'Mad Tea Party' article. The magazine comes with a Martha Stewart/Joann coupon and a reader feedback survey.


----------



## halloween333 (Aug 6, 2010)

k k said:


> i was surprised to see a Martha Stewart Halloween magazine at the store today, i didn't grab it because i was in a hurry, but it is out now


martha stewart?! ooooh I'm excited  but it better not be old stuff.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

I got a Lowes _Creative Ideas for Home and Garden Magazine_ in the mail today. It had a small section of fall decor projects and pumpkin carving. On the last page it had a small section of some Halloween props they will carry. Target had that skelly last year!

Here are the pics:


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

I got a Lowes _Creative Ideas for Home and Garden Magazine_ in the mail today. It had a small section of fall decor projects and pumpkin carving. On the last page it had a small section of some Halloween props they will carry. Target had that skelly last year!

Here are the pics:


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

Awesome thanks for Sharing! I'll go and check out what they have


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

joosa, nice magazines. i have the black cat and the candy corn lights. i like the crawling mummy hand


----------



## k k (Jul 21, 2009)

fwiw i saw the Martha mag at a grocery store called New Seasons, but i went to Safeway tonight and it is not on the shelves there yet, i did grab the Better Homes there though


----------



## Minakitty (Jul 29, 2011)

Eeeek! Must have that cat! *Eyeroll from husband*

My husband adores Halloween (he's on the Forum too) but he knows (as I do) that I need another cat like the proverbial hole in the head.

But still!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

saw the Better Homes and Gardens, but didn't pick it up in a hurry, and like Hallo said, I like to look through it before I buy, but looking forward to it!


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

Taste of Home ultimate Halloween is out, kinda spendy but some fun recipe ideas


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Minakitty said:


> Eeeek! Must have that cat! *Eyeroll from husband*
> 
> My husband adores Halloween (he's on the Forum too) but he knows (as I do) that I need another cat like the proverbial hole in the head.
> 
> But still!



Another hole in the head...sounds just right for Halloween!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I was dissapointed in the BH&G mag, myself. Martha had better have a rip-snorter this year!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

MHooch said:


> I was dissapointed in the BH&G mag, myself. Martha had better have a rip-snorter this year!


Rip-snorter cracked me up - and I totally agree!


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I hope your panthers can find an OL for Cam this season!



Zilla said:


> I get Better Homes & Gardens, but I'm always checking the racks when I check out at Wal Mart too ! lol
> I really like Contry Home as well..............


----------



## Minakitty (Jul 29, 2011)

MHooch said:


> I was dissapointed in the BH&G mag, myself. Martha had better have a rip-snorter this year!


I liked a few things in this year's BH&G but was also a bit underwhelmed. It's also noticeably smaller than previous issues (all sitting on the end table for easy comparison). I hope to see the new Martha soon, and that it won't be more repeat material.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I did buy the BH&G yesterday but it was certainly disappointing compared to their last few Halloween issues. But I thought is was better than the Taste of Home and the one put out by Disney.


----------



## k k (Jul 21, 2009)

how do i post a photo that is hosted on another site?


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Ok, now I know what I'm looking for. Thanks K K!


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

kk-I'm dying to know...is the Martha Stewart Halloween issue any good?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*MS special issue*

Saw KKs post and LOL at "Motha, the winged wonder"...humorous caption. 

BTW I'm also curious what you think of the articles you've seen so far.


----------



## k k (Jul 21, 2009)

potential spoiler below, here's a few photos from Martha. btw i like the Better Homes special, it has some great photos


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

OK - picked up Martha's magazine today at Wal Mart. I haven't gone through it yet but it appears to be primarily new stuff. At least it's not a total recap like last year's was. The cover took me by surprise; in fact, I almost didn't recognize it as being the Halloween issue. I guess moth wings just don't scream, "Spooky!" to me. Of course it did say Halloween in big bold letters at the top, but that's beside the point!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I've looked all over Lexington for Martha's magazine today and no one has it yet!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

KK thanks for the little preview. I'm going to look for it when I get a chance. I did look for it in the grocery store this morning but only the MS September issue was out.

As for the Better Homes And Garden Special "Halloween Tricks & Treats", I picked it up this a.m. and have spent a little time looking at it. Overall I like it. I don't have little kids at home so the kids costume section isn't for me but I did like their section on Skeleton Crew, Fall Frolic -- how many Martha Stewart and Home Goods' items could you spot in it? I saw a bunch -- and I thought the Mad Tea Party article was nicely done. Some of the ideas could use some adapting to an older and/ or sophisticated group but there were a lot of nice basics to draw from.

I think someone mentioned that there was a Martha Stewart Craft Haloween Item coupon inside the magazine for use in JoAnn Fabric and Crafts (which I live near) and I spotted that in the first few pages. Good for 50% off one reg priced MS Halloween craft item. In-store only and valid for the week of Sun - Sat, Oct 2- 15.

_BTW if you buy the BH&G Tricks & Treats magazine take the time to fill out the survey they have printed on Page 119. They are looking for reader comments on what you'd like to see in future Hallowen editions, like more adult themes, what kind of parties do you host or go to, and in general where your Halloween interests lie._


----------



## DjIronic (Oct 1, 2004)

Just picked up the Better Homes and Garden's special, and, well, honestly...meh. I also thought the Mad Hatter Tea Party was interesting, but not nearly "Halloween" enough, I felt. I have friends whose interior design looks similar to that year round, lol! Plus, I kinda think that theme has kind of been hammered hard the past couple of years.

Honestly, the last BH&G magazine that really got me thinking creatively was about four years ago. They just seem to be rehashing ideas (with the exception of the Tea Party, which I will grant is new for them) recently. I really hope they can return to the "good ol' days"...

I look forward to seeing what Martha has for me this year, lol...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

picked up the family fun halloween magazine from wal-mart today...i haven't dug out my mag from last year, but i'm pretty sure some of the costumes and decorations are from last year. looks like new stuff too. what is it, magazines don't have to put out new stuff anymore? just recycle the old? that works on trash!


----------



## k k (Jul 21, 2009)

yes i have that Family Fun mag from last year and i just looked at mine and it is the *exact* same cover as last year, that sucks! published by Disney no less.


----------



## crzheifr (Sep 15, 2009)

*Martha Stewart*

I found the Martha Stewart Halloween at Walmart. Was disappointed in it. Mostly food and the decorating was more for children. Didn't buy it. I was so looking forward to a good one this year.


----------



## Minakitty (Jul 29, 2011)

crzheifr said:


> I found the Martha Stewart Halloween at Walmart. Was disappointed in it. Mostly food and the decorating was more for children. Didn't buy it. I was so looking forward to a good one this year.


Ech, what a shame! One of the things I've always liked best about her special issues is that they weren't very child-oriented (our kids are cats, doesn't count). Still haven't seen it in the Rochester, NY area.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

hallorenescene said:


> picked up the family fun halloween magazine from wal-mart today...i haven't dug out my mag from last year, but i'm pretty sure some of the costumes and decorations are from last year. looks like new stuff too. what is it, magazines don't have to put out new stuff anymore? just recycle the old? that works on trash!


Family Fun has been featuring the same ideas for well over ten years now. When my kids, now 24 and 20, were in elementary school, we started decorating our yard with the "Ring Around the Ghosties" that we found in FF. Every year, it's presented as if it's something new and great! Same photos s the original article and everything. Same for the monster picnic table, the milk jug skulls (or maybe ghosts, I forget), the scream pumpkin carving, the monster toes recipe, etc. I guess it must be selling magazines though, or they'd be out of business.



crzheifr said:


> I found the Martha Stewart Halloween at Walmart. Was disappointed in it. Mostly food and the decorating was more for children. Didn't buy it. I was so looking forward to a good one this year.


I know!!! I was so excited that Martha had a new Halloween edition this year! What a joke! The big thing this year was, ooh, wow, making warning signs for your yard! Boy, that's edgy alright. Then, if you still have the strength, put some tiny rubber frogs on some green cupcakes!

I think I'm done with Halloween magazines. I've got better things to spend my money on.


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

Thank you for this thread!!!! Looking forward to seeing some issues in stores around here.


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

At first glance of the Martha Stewart magazine, thought it was Lay GaGa on the cover!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Disappointed in Martha as well, flipped through it at Sam's after finally tracking one down. Several reprinted ideas (the ghosts, broomstick treat pouches, etc.), and the new ones just weren't really good. But, I will defend and say it was chocolate frogs, not rubber....even Martha won't choke the tots on a rubber frog!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

I just bought Phyllis Hoffman "Fall" but I really really want her Halloween edition which isn't out yet. Don't bother with the Better Homes Halloween one. I got that, too, but it's not good at all and seems like a lot of repetitive stuff to me. If you're a real Halloween freak, you won't want it. And as far as Martha goes....she's absolutely awesome, but she's been sooooo slack the past couple of years either by not putting out a Halloween edition at all or by just putting out a "greatest hits" of sorts.  I agree...she better knock it outta the park this year!!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

sumrtym said:


> Disappointed in Martha as well, flipped through it at Sam's after finally tracking one down. Several reprinted ideas (the ghosts, broomstick treat pouches, etc.), and the new ones just weren't really good. *But, I will defend and say it was chocolate frogs, not rubber....even Martha won't choke the tots on a rubber frog! *




LOL, that's much better then! I confess, I was no longer really reading but just skimming to see if it got better than the yard signs. They looked just like the tiny rubber tree frogs at Dollar Tree!


----------



## sweetdiggity (Jul 19, 2011)

These magazines cost an arm and a leg and they're so full of recycled ideas. Yet, I get thrilled seeing them in stores. lol
I try to just look through them in the store and if I see something I like, look it up online without buying the mag. Especially if it's a recipe. Save a lot of money that way. lol
I do have a few of those small, glossy recipe books from a few years back that I refer to once in a while. I look at the "new" ones every year but it's mostly the same so I haven't gotten any in a while.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I should mention I did buy the Taste of Home Ultimate Halloween - All New for 2011. I'll admit, not particularly for the Halloween as I don't generally host parties, but there was a recipe in there for a cinnamon-apple grilled cheese on raisin bread that sold me as just sounding too good (and strange) to pass on. They also had an apple pizza recipe, and a few more I may like (or not, we'll see).

As a general rule, I'm more a Southern Living and Martha Stewart Living recipe over Taste of Home guy any day, and thoroughly mourn the loss of Gourmet magazine.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i grabbed my halloween issues and looked through. whew, i didn't have the halloween fun one. glad because i didn't want a repeat.i suppose i didn't buy it before because i found other magazines i liked better and only had so much money


----------



## Plague (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey, does anyone know if the Martha Stewart Halloween ish is part of the normal subscription or is it a whole separate deal?


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Halloween Magazine???*

Hey everyone! 
I have a favour to ask; 
I know there are the "seasonal" magazines that come out every year (taste of home, martha stewart, home and garden, etc) but does anyone know of a magazine that covers the halloween genre the WHOLE year? I am really interested to know if there is one, It gets a little frustrating to see the same ideas reused in a different layout each year in the other magazines (but I still buy them every year! haha) Just curious to know if there is an ALL halloween/haunt magazine that I could subscribe to  

thanks for the help!


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ive never heard of one but hey maybe u can invent one! Haha and when u get rich dont forget ur first supporters


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I won't  Always have to remember the "little people"  
I would LOVE to see a halloween oriented year long magazine  I don't think there would be a huge demographic that it would sell to, but it could be so great! a "home haunt" feature that features a little editorial on actual home haunts, and then one for "professional" home haunts, a list of haunted houses, a prop how-to, ghost story section, haunted house features, foods, lifestyles, etc....OOOH! I would love it! haha also, there could be a "shopping" section for out of the ordinary shopping stores that sell goth items, custom masks, etc....haha, I wonder how my creative writing teacher would like to hear about me publishing my own halloween magazine hahaha


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

Here you go:

Rue Morgue 

Haunt World

Haunted Attraction


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah, Rue Morgue is basically a horror magazine, isn't it? But it's one I think you'd be able to find at your good bookstores. How available are Haunt World and Haunted Attraction? Do you need a subscription?


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

I've only ever seen Haunt World by subscription, which, coincidentally, is exactly what I have! It's a great mag but is geared towards pro haunts (vs. yard haunts) and often reads like a review. Not that this is a criticism, merely an observation. I wasn't really after a horror mag, per se, but something more Halloween oriented. They definitely have a business slant to it as there are articles on how to increase ticket sales/exposure, directions the field may be heading in, etc. It does spark some ideas and the layout is really well done. It also makes for a good read, particularly in the middle of June when we're all starved for Halloween anything!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I just picked up MSs Halloween edition from Target tonight. I thought it was okay on the food section. I did like those little chocolate frogs that she food color painted green. Saw that you could buy the frog from some candy store. There was a time when her Martha bake line might have carried something like this as a mold. While her molds were somewhat pricey, they were unique and of what I would consider high quality--have a few of them I bought over the years. I also liked the skulldugerry marshmallow faces. I've never been too keen about some of her craft projects but thought those that enjoy the vintage look might enjoy the cat faces and other templates. Not a big fan of her cover however -- Motha, just not spooky enough for me and wonder if subscribers get a different cover. My husband said that it wasn't Martha on the cover and i told him it was. He then looked at it more closely and said they must have air brushed it alot. LOL, probably right. But hey, I love that at her age she still gets into the spirit of the holiday. Wish my mom was half like she is when it comes to Haloween. 

BTW above the bar code it says "special issue" so there should be a separate October issue as well I believe. 

Oh and I also thought some of her makeup tutorials were nice. I don't own every issue of her halloween editions by any stretch of the imagination but would rate this issue somewhere between a B and a C (being average, but still better than some of the other " Halloween" issues I've seen out so far). Plan to spend more time reading some articles over the next few nights.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks for the suggestions! (although the reply is late)


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

There is one for home haunters as well, its an on-line based magazine.

Haunt World and Haunted Attractions are all pro haunts but I love the magazines. They are awesome.

Magazines that are horror/halloween are Rue Morgue, Fangoria and Horrorhound.


----------



## gpawood (Sep 24, 2008)

Found this online magazine, worth looking into I guess...
http://www.homehauntnews.com/


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

I think the Martha Stewart magazines are separate. There's the special edition Halloween and Martha Stewart Living which is the monthly mag. The October issue should have a bit of Halloween in it and probably a Halloween cover. 

FINALLY got our Martha Stewart mag. Don't like the Moth things at all, not too crazy about the frogs either but the other vintage looking stuff is pretty cool. 

We also got the Woman's Day Halloween special. Some neat vintage stuff in it and oh my God, the Empire State Building costume. Brilliant! I was laughing so hard I was tearing up, but I do love me some King Kong. 

Other than magazines still very little Halloween around here. Keep going to TJ Maxx and Ross and mostly keep going home disappointed. I did get a neat owl statue from Ross though. He has some glitter on him but not too much. A little more than a hint, just something to give him a little extra sheen when the light hits him.


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

Home Haunt News is a great little read, but it is a little out of date with 2009 being the most current. I have heard rumblings that a new issue is actually in the works after a long hiatus, but for the life of me I can't remember where I heard that. Hopefully they get the ball rolling again as I did enjoy their efforts.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Just a heads up that Kroger has magazines for 20% off this week. Unfortunately for me, my local store didn't have any of the Halloween magazines that I wanted.  Figure I'll try a different one today.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Egads, it's Mothra Stewart!










See, now _that_ would have been scary!


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Picked up the special issue of Martha Steward Halloween yesterday, lot's of neat food ideas but lot's of the decorations I found have been repeated in other Halloween issues of her magazines.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Found an even better deal on magazines today - Sam's Club has them for at least 30% off the cover price. I paid $4.86 for the Martha Stewart special.


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

Here is one of my favorite covers !


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i picked up martha stewart and taste of home issues yesterday. martha is a big duplication again. i do like the cover though. may not be scary, but a really cool look.


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

I spent $6.95 on the new Martha Halloween issue, DO NOT make the same mistake I did! It took me all of 3 or 4 minutes to flip through it, wasn't anything like past issues. I am so disappointed!!!


----------



## DjIronic (Oct 1, 2004)

I recently checked out the new Martha Stewart as well, and there wasn't much interesting for me, EXCEPT...the Graveyard Ghosts. I really liked that idea. So much so that I almost bought the magazine for reference. I didn't, though, but was able to find all the detailed instructions on the Web. Yay! So that's another $7 I can spend on supplies, lol...

What would I do without the Web? lol...


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Zilla said:


> Here is one of my favorite covers !
> View attachment 84183


Pumpkin can has kitty levitation powers?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Saw the Woman's Day Special Halloween Celebrations edition at my grocery store someone mentioned about already and decided to get it. The kids costume section is kind of a waste for me but I did think it was nice that it gave makeup buying tips for the average mom out there as well as makeup application tips. For me I liked the food sections the best. The "Love at first Bite" article is actually food I would make and serve. Love the snake on the log dessert. I want to make that dessert sometime. Also really liked the "The thrill is on" article and it's pictures. The "Haunt You house" article gave me some ideas for mounting some displays for a mad lab. Also found some products mentioned in the magazine that i'll check into at some point.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I am sooo disappointed. I just got my Martha Stewart Living in the mail. Not one pumpkin, spider, anything Halloween related on the cover. No mention of Halloween at all. The picture is some potpies on the cover. I even double checked the issue to see if it was Sept or Nov by mistake. Nope. October, and not one word about Halloween. She's always been our Halloween girl. I haven't checked inside yet. I hope it's not disappointing too.


----------



## SoCal Scare (Feb 1, 2008)

Scareme, I purchased the Martha Stewart Halloween Issue the other day and it has a lot of great stuff. I know she is known to have several covers but the one I have has Martha dressed as "Motha" a Mothra throw off from old horror films. My wife gets the regular magazine and doesn't receive the holiday special issues with her subscription so I buy them separately.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I guess I'll have to go buy the Halloween Issue. I've had my subscription for several years and the regular mag has always gotten me excited just to see the cover. Thanks for leting me know there is another one out there.


----------



## Pyewacket (Aug 28, 2010)

I got the Hoffman's 'Celebrate Halloween' and the Woman's Day Halloween issues and enjoyed them. I thought the haunted cookie houses in WD were really fun. I thumbed through Martha's Halloween issue but didn't buy it.


----------



## Primrose (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm in the latest issue of Salt Lake Magazine. They did an article on Haunted Utah, and got the pictures of all the storytellers for the ghost tours. I remember I spent most of the day with the reporter telling stories. Most of what we talked about didn't even end up in the article, and my name didn't make it in. Ah well! www.saltlakemagazine.com


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that is still very cool prim. very cool. i wouldn't mind if that happened at all.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I keep checking my local grocery & drugstores for Halloween mags and have to say that I'm really disappointed this year. I bought two maybe and not sure if there's any others I'll buy this year.

I did see a Pillsbury small digest sized Halloween cooking booklet at Safeway (grocery store btw) that was new but didn't get a chance to look through it while in line. Not many customers and the line moved too quickly.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Magazines at Costco*

Picked up the Martha Stewart October Living issue today at Costco (they discount mags BTW). Some halloween ideas, many I've seen before in her past issues. There was enough inside when I flipped through it in general to get me to buy it. 

I did want to mention that there's a 50% off any regularly priced MS craft item at Michaels Coupon. It's the backside of the little booklet that's in the magazine.

Oh and Costco has a Woman's Day special Halloween bundle -- 2 mags for the price of one -- the October Woman's Day Magazine (glass pumpkins on cover) and the WD Halloween Celebrations magazine.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Does Sandra Lee have a Halloween edition this year? I love her Halloween mags. She & Hoffman and my new replacements for Martha since Martha can't seem to come up with anything new since 2009!!


----------

